# Painting by R. Frost



## Marius Talpos (Dec 23, 2016)

I received this painting from a friend who passed away. Any idea who this R. Frost is? I can't find him on google so maybe someone here can identify him? The only R. Frost I know of is Robert Frost lol.


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Marius Talpos
I think " the painting was painted in China ( painting reproductions) " . Please check my link to see more resuls 


> https://www.google.com/search?q=BOA...&biw=1280&bih=641&dpr=1#imgrc=yviRi_Z211d7UM:


----------

